# White South African Granted Refugee Status in Canada



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This has made the headlines across Canada today and reported to have caused great consternation with the SA Government.

South African's refugee case causes backlash against ‘racist' Canada - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Aye, any critique of SA and the Govt is automatically racist.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Canada should watch out, they may get sanctioned by the British Crown too!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JoziJoe said:


> Canada should watch out, they may get sanctioned by the British Crown too!


And Canada will truly be concerned about that, NOT.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> And Canada will truly be concerned about that, NOT.


Thank you Canada for having the guts to stand up for what is right! May this incident set the wheels in motion to change the bloody collision course of Africa!


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

it made headlines in SA too!


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

South Africa has legislation that forces companies to employ blacks before whites and forces businesses to give a share of their company to black people.

With laws like these it is undoubtedly racist against whites.

It is only a matter of time before the rest of the world comes to realise that this.

Most white people in South Africa will never come out with this because they are non-aggressive and fear being victimised by the the black radicals.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

> “It says more about Canadian perceptions than South African reality. The truth is that the overwhelming majority of crime victims in this country are black and many of the perpetrators are white.”


Oh, I think the Canadians are fully aware that, as far as crime and violence in the Southern Africa region goes, many of the perpetrators, encouragers and supporters, are indeed, white.

Strip Mugabe of knighthood, demands Tory | Mail Online


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

The very predictable response from England:



> Immigration authorities in England have warned Canada to expect a deluge of young, unemployable, white South Africans to arrive in their country after an immigration and refugee panel, made up of white folk who had never been to Africa, bought into former Cape Town resident Brandon Huntley's paranoia and granted him refugee status. "There won't be enough pubs and restaurants in Vancouver and Toronto to employ them all," said an unnamed Home Office source.


Old tactics, ridicule the situation or blame another party to reshift the focus from your own responsbilities. Ironically, many of the whites left in Southern Africa are of British descent, their parents, unemployed and unskilled, poured into South Africa during the Apartheid era. Many of them were even "recruited from Britain" by JCI, De Beers and good 'ol Anglo American. 

/Canada_shocked_to_learn_Hartley_wasnt_last_white_in_SA__

Or will they, in similar fashion to Zimbabwe, just shrug shoulders at SA's decline? Write it off to the British being 'dilatory and slothful'. Too busy covering their own tracks, don't have time for ex colonial genocides and all that rubbish, we didn't start the fire:noidea:



> Mr Robathan accused the Government at Commons question time of being 'dilatory and slothful' over Zimbabwe.
> 
> Read more: Strip Mugabe of knighthood, demands Tory | Mail Online





> The UK never had a problem intervening when the country was Rhodesia. The Rhodesian government was forced to hand power over and now the country is in ruins. The UK's policy towards Zimbabwe is *hypocritical*. The British put Mugabe in power, now they need to fix their own mess.
> 
> Read more: Strip Mugabe of knighthood, demands Tory | Mail Online


Hypocritical? A slight understatement, yet very predictable.

Perhaps the corrupt dr Zuma, once he achieves on Robert Mugabe level, will be knighted too?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Meanwhile members of the tribunal panel who ruled that "the claimant would stand out like a 'sore thumb' due to his colour in any part of the country,” reacted with shock on hearing that there were in fact a further five million white South Africans still suffering daily persecution.

"We thought that maybe there were another hundred white people left," said tribunal spokesperson Alba Snow. "We were ready to send a helicopter to airlift them to safety," she added.

Snow admitted that evacuation plans had been put on hold after video footage of Patricia Lewis live in Brakpan had been downloaded from YouTube. "The only person that stood out like a sore thumb in that video was a black sound engineer who looked like he was bleeding out of both ears," she said.

She said the tribunal realised they had it all wrong when further investigation revealed that places like Loftus Versfeld, Constantia and the opposition benches in parliament also contained, "more than their fair share of whites."

Hayibo


More from the same artical


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

"We thought that maybe there were another hundred white people left," said tribunal spokesperson Alba Snow. "We were ready to send a helicopter to airlift them to safety," she added.

Snow admitted that evacuation plans had been put on hold after video footage of Patricia Lewis live in Brakpan had been downloaded from YouTube. "The only person that stood out like a sore thumb in that video was a black sound engineer who looked like he was bleeding out of both ears," she said.

In my opinion this is absolute claptrap from a overly imaginative journalist. If anyone believes for one nanosecond that Canada's Immigration and Refugee Board could decide, organize and implement an evacuation airlift from South Africa then I have a wonderful piece of swampland in Florida for sale to you.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> "We thought that maybe there were another hundred white people left," said tribunal spokesperson Alba Snow. "We were ready to send a helicopter to airlift them to safety," she added.
> 
> Snow admitted that evacuation plans had been put on hold after video footage of Patricia Lewis live in Brakpan had been downloaded from YouTube. "The only person that stood out like a sore thumb in that video was a black sound engineer who looked like he was bleeding out of both ears," she said.
> 
> In my opinion this is absolute claptrap from a overly imaginative journalist. If anyone believes for one nanosecond that Canada's Immigration and Refugee Board could decide, organize and implement an evacuation airlift from South Africa then I have a wonderful piece of swampland in Florida for sale to you.


It is part of the same artical quoted earlier. original quote came from satirical news sight. You need to read the whole artical to see the first quote in its true context. Of course it is complete clap trap as was the previous quote. It is a shame as it then detracts from an intresting post.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

while im on how much do you want for that piece of swamp land auld yin


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You have got to give the chap some credit - He managed to leave SA without the hassle of immigration / visas / points. Fear is a huge motivator.....

LOL I wonder how many others are waiting to see how this pans out.....


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> "We thought that maybe there were another hundred white people left," said tribunal spokesperson Alba Snow. "We were ready to send a helicopter to airlift them to safety," she added.
> 
> Snow admitted that evacuation plans had been put on hold after video footage of Patricia Lewis live in Brakpan had been downloaded from YouTube. "The only person that stood out like a sore thumb in that video was a black sound engineer who looked like he was bleeding out of both ears," she said.
> 
> In my opinion this is absolute claptrap from a overly imaginative journalist. If anyone believes for one nanosecond that Canada's Immigration and Refugee Board could decide, organize and implement an evacuation airlift from South Africa then I have a wonderful piece of swampland in Florida for sale to you.


I think there is more to this than we realise....

SA 604 Refugees


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Halo said:


> You have got to give the chap some credit - He managed to leave SA without the hassle of immigration / visas / points. Fear is a huge motivator.....
> 
> LOL I wonder how many others are waiting to see how this pans out.....


South Africans require a visa to visit Canada but, unless the man in question had a criminal record or answered the questions in a peculiar manner there would be no reason to deny him one. I doubt there are many white South Africans claiming refugee status.
I suspect the decision to grant him status will be rescinded by the Government Minister responsible and some Immigration and Refugee Board members will get their knuckles rapped are possibly dismissed.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> "We thought that maybe there were another hundred white people left," said tribunal spokesperson Alba Snow. "We were ready to send a helicopter to airlift them to safety," she added.
> 
> Snow admitted that evacuation plans had been put on hold after video footage of Patricia Lewis live in Brakpan had been downloaded from YouTube. "The only person that stood out like a sore thumb in that video was a black sound engineer who looked like he was bleeding out of both ears," she said.
> 
> In my opinion this is absolute claptrap from a overly imaginative journalist. If anyone believes for one nanosecond that Canada's Immigration and Refugee Board could decide, organize and implement an evacuation airlift from South Africa then I have a wonderful piece of swampland in Florida for sale to you.


Apologies, I was sent that link by a colleague and did not realise it was a joke, I got so worked up and did not check the source of the article. My mistake for being impulsive, British hypocrisy regarding Zimbabwe and South Africa is one of my pet hates and I saw red, instead I should have read...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hayibu is one of the funniest satirical sites around.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't believe that Canada fell for his lies. It's odd that after 7 attacks, he never reported anything to the police. And what about medical records? He says he was stabbed in several of the attacks - yet he isn't volunteering the names & dates of when he got medical attention. The media have contacted several old friends and family of his and there's little memory of him getting attacked.

Fact is he was not being singled out and attacked because he is white. Yes SA has a lot of crime but very little crime is race driven. Most (not all) crime is based on monetary gain with the crimes committed by heartless cold blooded killers. They will kill and torture if they think you are hiding money or goods from them. They will kill you r*egardless of your skin colour*.

The issue of this guy's claim was that he was being regularly targeted *because he is white. He is talking pure manure!* General crime or racist affirmative action isn't grounds for a refugee claim.


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

JoziJoe said:


> Oh, I think the Canadians are fully aware that, as far as crime and violence in the Southern Africa region goes, many of the perpetrators, encouragers and supporters, are indeed, white.
> 
> Strip Mugabe of knighthood, demands Tory | Mail Online


Mmm . . . +-50 million blacks or more (who's counting?) and between 3 - 5million whites in SA. (Children, teenagers, adults and the aged?) Are most of these whites responsible for the Rapes, murders, armed robberies, Farm murders, racial slurs, comments, etc? 

I have canadian friends here that have experienced SA first hand and have a problem with that statement of whites being responsible for above mentioned crimes.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

pegleg said:


> Mmm . . . +-50 million blacks or more (who's counting?) and between 3 - 5million whites in SA. (Children, teenagers, adults and the aged?) Are most of these whites responsible for the Rapes, murders, armed robberies, Farm murders, racial slurs, comments, etc?



Pegleg, no, you misunderstood my statement but I don't blame you at all because my opinion on SA matters is not a popular theory at all, you will notice evidence of this on the "SA Haters" thread, I tread on some very sensitive toes.

*Your argument is a valid one and your mathematics reflects reality.* +- 50 million blacks (probably excluding the millions of illegal Zimbabwean & other African countries' refugees increasing as we speak) vs +- 4 million whites (numbers reducing as we speak) makes it mathematically impossible for *South African Whites* to be responsible for the current violence and slaughter in Southern Africa. I am pointing to another white villian that is *not resident* in South Africa, the nation that introduced racial segregation in SA, the nation that knighted mass murderer, Robert Mugabe, but now refuses to take responsibility for their actions.

_______________________________________________________
1918	Natives in Urban Areas Bill
Blacks forced into urban reserves known as "locations"

1923	Urban Areas Act
Enforces residential segregation providing cheap labour for white industry

1948 Afrikaner Nationalists perpetuated the existing system and named it Apartheid.
_______________________________________________________

As far as Brandon Huntley goes, I applaud the guy, no matter what his motivations or qualifications are! Canada is demonstrating what taking responsibility for what is right means.



> Johannesburg – It was naïve to think there was no measure of retaliation involved in the violent crime committed by black South Africans against white people, says Brandon Huntley's legal representative Russel Kaplan.
> 
> Kaplan was responding on Monday to the storm that has erupted around Huntley, 31, who was granted refugee status in Canada, because he alleged he would be oppressed in South Africa due to the colour of his skin.
> 
> ...


http://www.news24.com/Content/SouthAfrica/News/1059/119c10a9072b4d75984e5cc690210c43/08-09-2009%2009-21/Crime_due_to_retaliation

As an immigrant in a country with strong British presence I have heard the "it's time for payback" phrase to a point where it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth. Gosh, they even say it with a cynical grin on their face! I'm sick of the hypocrisy about Southern Africa.

(By the way I must just add that I when I work I have no time to sit and surf Internet News sites, so I am no expert in the field, I only hang out on Internet "Techie" sites, so my political news links are not always spot on. I just speak from the heart, I am trying to find the truth about *what really *destroyed my country of birth, none of the popular theories makes total sense, including blaming it on the blacks).

Apologies for the long essay reply, this is a very emotional subject for me.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

JulianQ101 said:


> He is talking pure manure![/B] General crime or racist affirmative action isn't grounds for a refugee claim.


]

Perhaps you should ask those individuals where were burned recently how much hate is around in old sunny SA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Short question.
There are a Group of Criminals.
Who happen to be black
There are three potential victims approaching them.
1 White, 1 Asian and 1 Black.
All are dressed similarly,Jeans , Shirt, Sneakers and carrying a bag.

Which ones will be likely to offer more return for the same effort?

Wether Huntley reported it or not, if there were SAP files, I doubt they were acted on or,in this case, would still exist.
When I have been at the Police station, specifically Midrand, first question in any crime: 
Do you know who attacked you?
If Not, Can you describe them?
Do you need a case number for Insurance?
If the answer to the above three questions is no, there wont be a record and if there is, it will get lost quickly.

The cases I was present at were:
A gang rape of my wifes 21 yo PA
The stabbing of my Gardener in a robbery of his wages. He survived.
The case number did'nt.
A young friend who got beaten up within an inch of his life.
two years later it was at the bottom of a pile of Brown unsolved case Files in the detectives office that stood amongst probably 10 other piles, all about knee high.

Lets look at how the SA Govt handles criticism.
Huntley? Racism
Semenya possible Gender ? Racism
Any criticism of corruption?
racism.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Short question.
> There are a Group of Criminals.
> Who happen to be black
> There are three potential victims approaching them.
> ...


You will pardon my criticism but this is a very poor example of why some of the crime in SA is said to be driven by race. My guess is that your 3 potential victims stand an equal chance of getting attacked, just based on the fact that they are all carrying a bag, remember, there is a black middle class in SA these days also earning good money.

The SA Farm Murders, consisting mainly of Afrikaans speaking whites (Boers), well known for it's gore with no evidence of robbery is motivated by race. So is the torching of illegal black refugees in South Africa, no illegal refugee should suffer this kind of barbaric torture! Civilised countries deport refugees, they don't torch them to death! (those not already familiar with these incidents, you only have to google, I won't quote links & pictures as it is sickening!)

Having said that, I still remain convinced that the crime and violence, whether motivated by race or robbery, are merely symptoms of a much deeper rooted evil.


----------

